# 3.2V6 Project: Airlift Suspension, Rota Grids...



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

Finally got round to starting the mods on the TT! 
Picked it up on the 24/07/2014 after owning a 1.6 2011 Fiesta for nearly 2 years, and what can i say, im in love!! Now i know why this model is so highly regarded on the forum, the noise is so good!
Will be spending a lot of time and money on this car, not sure what route to go down just yet so im going to do little bits until i know where im going with it ( Air or Turbo :roll: )

Not done much as of yet:
- Sprayed the rusty brake callipers Audi Brilliant Red.
- Rear window tints
- 8000k HIDS and LEDS in
- Started to plasti dip the front/rear badges.
(I know plait dip isn't very highly regarded in the car world and i wouldn't dare plastidip a full car thats worth any more than £1! But its just a temporary measure on the badges until i get around to buying a new front grille.)
Pictures below  
Feedback appreciated.

The day i picked it up, that day was a good day!


IMG_6689 by a.challinor, on Flickr

My mums TT makes mine look like a baby!


IMG_6696 by a.challinor, on Flickr

Rear tints done


IMG_6709 by a.challinor, on Flickr

Neils aired out V6, so nice!


IMG_6732 by a.challinor, on Flickr

Callipers started


IMG_6743 by a.challinor, on Flickr

Much better


IMG_6748 by a.challinor, on Flickr

Rear plate LEDS


IMG_6762 by a.challinor, on Flickr

Much better than that stock yellow!


IMG_6763 by a.challinor, on Flickr

Plastdipping under way


IMG_6793 by a.challinor, on Flickr


IMG_6795 by a.challinor, on Flickr

Debadged the TT badge and finished picture of rear badge


IMG_6798 by a.challinor, on Flickr

Started on the front


IMG_6809 by a.challinor, on Flickr

Picture will be up of the front once i've finished it.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Good job ;-)
I enjoyed my V6 when I had her 

You joining Neil in the air ride dept ?


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

gogs said:


> Good job ;-)
> I enjoyed my V6 when I had her
> 
> You joining Neil in the air ride dept ?


Seriously tempted on it!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks great on Neil's V


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice work so far. I'll be interested to see where you go with the suspension.


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

Front grille done!


IMG_6812 by a.challinor, on Flickr


IMG_6818 by a.challinor, on Flickr

Mean 8)


IMG_6827 by a.challinor, on Flickr


----------



## N44CKL (Jan 17, 2014)

Where's the plasti-dip from? And what's it called? Looks awesome! 
Cheers


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

N44CKL said:


> Where's the plasti-dip from? And what's it called? Looks awesome!
> Cheers


i just searched plasti dip performix on bay.


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

So friday was a good day, received a message from MSS Suspension, Managed to land my self a Sports kit, been trying to get a hold of that kit for a while!
Kit is expected to be with me Tuesday.


10595875_10154451650145007_1660898459_n by a.challinor, on Flickr


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

You jammy git, well done. Good prize.

Also I take it that the chrome on the front grill doesn't come off? Your front end does look much better


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

What bulbs did you put in the headlights? I really like them


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

ashfinlayson said:


> What bulbs did you put in the headlights? I really like them


8000K HIDs mate


----------



## Davegt (May 22, 2014)

Result on the suspension!! :lol:

What LED's did you use??


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Bum looooooooooooooord 

Plastidip looks cool, i likes.

Suspension is static, gay.

I upgraded the HID's too, only went to 6k though and i blind everyone with those :lol:

Have you checked the price of LED DRL lights yet? - That'll scare you :mrgreen:


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

neil_audiTT said:


> Bum looooooooooooooord
> 
> Plastidip looks cool, i likes.
> 
> ...


Cheers, RS grille is a must tho.

Static is temp measures, I want air like the cool kids.

6K is the best looking colour to be fair but ive always had 8K just like the blue tint.

Yeah i researched that, mental!!


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

The box of treats from MSS Suspension arrived yesterday! Big thanks to MSS Kits!

Getting them fitted tomorrow.


10602941_10154467004735007_577757103_n by a.challinor, on Flickr


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

You must wear that hat at all the next meets :lol:


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Is the MSS Suspension a lowering kit or does it come with shocks aswell?

Also your private number plate, Ive seen a lot of them with similar style to yours but i cant seem to work out what they say? Does it mean anyway in particular like initials or something or is it just to make the car look unique?

Connor


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

The suspension is fitted. Well impressed with the kit, sits perfect and i can already feel a massive improvement in handling, just want to let in bed in now.


10609331_10154474781015007_983222298_n by a.challinor, on Flickr


10609364_10154474780995007_905215300_n by a.challinor, on Flickr


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

legend139 said:


> Is the MSS Suspension a lowering kit or does it come with shocks aswell?
> 
> Also your private number plate, Ive seen a lot of them with similar style to yours but i cant seem to work out what they say? Does it mean anyway in particular like initials or something or is it just to make the car look unique?
> 
> Connor


Its an adjustable spring kit made for track use, read up on it HERE it might clear it up more for you.

And as for the plate the APC is just my initials, the 18 is because it was for my 18th a couple of years a go and i just think the X looks smart


----------



## Davegt (May 22, 2014)

Looks great, how much have you lowered it by? Mine's on H&R springs at 30mm and it sits perfectly


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

AlexV6 said:


> legend139 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the MSS Suspension a lowering kit or does it come with shocks aswell?
> ...


Ah right mate, yeh more understandable now! least it was free what a bonus! jammy git 
Yeh the shorter number place makes it look so much meaner, especially with it styled the way it is.
ever thought of putting pressed plated on it, or would it ruin the look.

Connor


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

More updates:

Tinted the front and rear lights, didn't know if i'd like it but its only fly eye so easily removable (not usually a fan of fly eye but its come out pretty well)


IMG_6962 by a.challinor, on Flickr


IMG_6969 by a.challinor, on Flickr


IMG_6971 by a.challinor, on Flickr

Couple of pics from the Lowdown meet in sheffield


IMG_6991 by a.challinor, on Flickr


IMG_6994 by a.challinor, on Flickr


IMG_7054 by a.challinor, on Flickr

Got spotted parked up at work and they took a few photos on their DSLR (found them on a Facebook page)


IMG_7002 by a.challinor, on Flickr


IMG_7005 by a.challinor, on Flickr

Rolling on these temp wheels while my wheels go in to be powder coated  (10points to whoever can name what car these wheels are off, i have no idea)

IMG_7028 by a.challinor, on Flickr

Couldn't resist a photo with the gaffer's 458


IMG_7042 by a.challinor, on Flickr

Todays task was to fix the AUX that the past owner had broken and the cable had dropped down into the centre console :x


IMG_7057 by a.challinor, on Flickr

All of this later and its fixed


IMG_7058 by a.challinor, on Flickr


IMG_7059 by a.challinor, on Flickr

Will update with photos once the wheels are back from the powder coaters 8)


----------



## carboncopy (Jun 28, 2014)

Looks good mate, looking forward to starting work on my V6 after seeing these pictures!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Those look like novolaris wheels ! VW or Audi


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

Been a little delayed with getting around to updating the project.

So first things first, got the wheels back from the powder coaters! Done in Metallic Anthracite, well happy with the finish.


IMG_7104 by a.challinor, on Flickr

Then i went about giving it its first Detail before i headed down to Edition38.
Washed, Iron X'd, Meg's Clay bar'd, Washed, Polished (AG Super resin), Waxed (FK1000p). 
Mirror Finish 8) 

IMG_7162 by a.challinor, on Flickr

Edition38 Rolling shots (iphone specials :roll: )

IMG_7171 by a.challinor, on Flickr


IMG_7214 by a.challinor, on Flickr


IMG_7230 by a.challinor, on Flickr

A few from the Show and Shine

IMG_7196 by a.challinor, on Flickr


IMG_7194 by a.challinor, on Flickr

And a few more from this evening now its ready for Trax tomorrow.


IMG_7269 by a.challinor, on Flickr


IMG_7270 by a.challinor, on Flickr

More updates to follow in the near future


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Cars looking swell mate! 
Saw it in the carpark across from RCAT at dinner, Very jelious!
Whats it like getting into that carpark anyway because those speed bumps are horrendous!!!

Connor


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

legend139 said:


> Cars looking swell mate!
> Saw it in the carpark across from RCAT at dinner, Very jelious!
> Whats it like getting into that carpark anyway because those speed bumps are horrendous!!!
> 
> Connor


Only just seen this post! It doesnt scrape one bit im shocked! Its must be so close tho. Hate parking in that carpark its lethal, so many bad drivers in rotherham.


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't think I've seen such a shiny black car before, very nice you should be proud


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

no big updates as of yet as im saving up for something :roll:

Just a few more photos from local meets and so on.


IMG_7522 by a.challinor, on Flickr


IMG_7523 by a.challinor, on Flickr


IMG_7747 by a.challinor, on Flickr


IMG_8131 by a.challinor, on Flickr


IMG_8151 by a.challinor, on Flickr


IMG_8153 by a.challinor, on Flickr


----------



## puresilk (Nov 14, 2014)

Black does look sweet


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

Update: Cars going into Exhausts UK (Cobra) in Sheffield a week on Tuesday to get a non-res cat back fitted  Heard a teaser test fit of it and it sounded savage! Videos will be up as soon as its fitted.

Had a play about on wrap app and made it black chrome 8)


----------



## chrisquattro (Nov 12, 2013)

I would think twice about fitting a non-res exhaust. My V6 sounds great from outside the car and with the windows down but from my experience with a Scorpion non-res system they tend to drone and be a little tiresome on longer journeys/motorways.


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

chrisquattro said:


> I would think twice about fitting a non-res exhaust. My V6 sounds great from outside the car and with the windows down but from my experience with a Scorpion non-res system they tend to drone and be a little tiresome on longer journeys/motorways.


Yeah it has been on my mind. Luckily i have the benefit of working pretty local so i wont be doing many long journeys. Ive got quite a bit of discount off this system so it wont be a problem to pop it back in to go back to a res system.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Just get a better sound system I loved my V6 with a NON Res system


----------



## Jack Meoff (Aug 10, 2014)

robokn said:


> Just get a better sound system I loved my V6 with a NON Res system


what system did you have?


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

Cobra Sports Non-Res system is fitted and it sounds epic! Dont regret going for the non-resonated in the slightest sounds savage.

Heres the stock vs cobra video for those who havent seen it in the cobra thread: 





Untitled by a.challinor, on Flickr


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

The BeasTT is booked in for a stage 1 enhancment and winter protection Monday, cant wait to see the results. Will update with pictures when its done


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Why does your TT have a shark fin antenna and mine doesn't have an antenna at all? :S
Is that a spec thing?


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

legend139 said:


> Why does your TT have a shark fin antenna and mine doesn't have an antenna at all? :S
> Is that a spec thing?


Hmm ive always thought this with my old mans TT, but thought it was a facelift thing. Haha dunno mate.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

It's suppose to be the GPS antenna. For the sat nav. Think some older ones had it fitted even though it wasn't used though.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quatrofoot (Aug 29, 2010)

What are you planning to do with the saggy front seat? Makes the rest of the car look incomplete...


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

neil_audiTT said:


> It's suppose to be the GPS antenna. For the sat nav. Think some older ones had it fitted even though it wasn't used though.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


Ah right, that's an odd thing to do.. 
Ay well, my roof looks a lot smoother with out one 



Quatrofoot said:


> What are you planning to do with the saggy front seat? Makes the rest of the car look incomplete...


Ouch don't say that quatrofoot! Mine are the same! :lol: wonder how much it'd cost to get the base of the seat replaced by audi or at least how much it'd cost


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

legend139 said:


> neil_audiTT said:
> 
> 
> > It's suppose to be the GPS antenna. For the sat nav. Think some older ones had it fitted even though it wasn't used though.
> ...


Id agree with that Connor does look 10X Smarter without.

And as far as the sagging seats go it doesnt really bother me much, long tern plan is to treat myself to RS Buckets :roll:


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Quatrofoot said:


> What are you planning to do with the saggy front seat? Makes the rest of the car look incomplete...


I dunno who that's aimed at :lol:

Can't say my saggy seat bothers me that much. Better than most. Heat gun normally tightens it back up abit anyway.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

neil_audiTT said:


> Quatrofoot said:
> 
> 
> > What are you planning to do with the saggy front seat? Makes the rest of the car look incomplete...
> ...


I might give that one a go then..
Same here, I don't really mind much about the saggyness tbh.

Neil, did you not get new seat covers on yours when your bought it?


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

AlexV6 said:


> legend139 said:
> 
> 
> > neil_audiTT said:
> ...


I was actually looking at a set of S3 buckets seats my mate sold a while back. They seem to look similar, and for a fraction of the cost your going to be paying for some RS buckets! Plus S3 buckets are un-embroidered, so no faking it with the RS logo on them  Seen some going for about 1600.. not sure if that's good or bad tbh.. they seamed to be in good condition though


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

legend139 said:


> neil_audiTT said:
> 
> 
> > Quatrofoot said:
> ...


Yes mate, but just the back rest part.

Be careful heating it, you can dry the leather out too much and it'll loose it's nappa touch. Use some leather feed before and after.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quatrofoot (Aug 29, 2010)

It looks like the seats with alcantara inserts are not subject to this issue. I wander whether this part is interchangeable?
Would spiff things up significantly.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

No they won't be because it's a different material :lol:

It's the leather they've used, it's obviously abit thin and stretches.

You can change the covers around, but they're two pieces. Backrest and base.

Later ones they're obviously using a different sponge, or a different leather, or both.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

neil_audiTT said:


> No they won't be because it's a different material :lol:
> 
> It's the leather they've used, it's obviously abit thin and stretches.
> 
> ...


Is there anything you dont know about TTs neil...


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

:lol:

I have had 3 over nearly 5 years

Maybe i should expand my car driving experience into other brands :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Neil can identify parts in his sleep !


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

I'd say you're worse than me Gordon. If i dont know, you're my first port of call :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok were as bad as each other ;-)


----------



## Quatrofoot (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow serious bro love going on. Neither of you supermen has solved saggy seats yet though.........


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Only long term cure is to swap them out for alcantara, new seat covers or seats from another model ;-)

Heat can help with sag as Neil advised but wont cure it :-(

Other option is to go on a crash diet, they seem to sag less if your lower on the kg scale !

Just saying .......&#8230;.................


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Haha, i'm pretty bantum weight and i think that's worse. My bony arse makes more on an impression :lol:

I'm tempted to try some new seats anyway, I find the mk2 seats really uncomfortable for longer periods of time. My mk1 i used to step out fresh as a daisy. I'm a little more get out and stretch in the mk2 :lol:

Unless i'm just getting old.

Want to try some RS buckets 

Or the ones out an RS3.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I agree that the mk1's were defiantly a more comfortable buttock cradle ;-)

Im lighter now than when i used to weight train but still no lightweight :-(

Id love the buckets but can't justify the spend, id be better selling up and going ttrs which I've certainly looked into in recent months


----------



## California3.2Quattro (Nov 27, 2014)

Just a newb here, but honestly, the impression made when you sit in the leather is not something I would have noticed had I not visited this board.

It in no way detracts from the OPs project, or makes the car look "incomplete." I guess maybe if other seats give you a better/more comfortable ride in the car, replace away. But other than that, it's a non-issue.

When I saw the "saggy' seat thread, I thought there was actual wear out of the foam that made the seat uncomfortable. But I don't see that at all going on in most of the interior pictures. Just a little bit of leather slack, which seems perfectly normal to me.


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

Got the TT back from having its winter protection and stage 1 detail, and im seriously impressed with the finish.

Full details in the thread - Here


7 by a.challinor, on Flickr


6 by a.challinor, on Flickr


5 by a.challinor, on Flickr


4 by a.challinor, on Flickr


3 by a.challinor, on Flickr


2 by a.challinor, on Flickr


1 by a.challinor, on Flickr


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

Managed to grab these on ebay for just £65, bargain.
Should be delivered tomorrow, sline skirts have always been a priority, only a subtle difference but makes a big change to the look of the whole car.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Now that is a bargain ;-)


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

Skirts turned up today, pleasantly surprised at how good of a condition they are in. Came off a 2011, a few minor scuffs in the paint and slight damage on the underside of them which isn't visible when they are fitted. But in two minds wether to have them resprayed so i know they are right. Definitely a steal at £65.


Untitled by a.challinor, on Flickr


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Just depends on how pernickety you are, underside cant be seen and as long as the paints not peeling, will the other marks polish out?


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

gogs said:


> Just depends on how pernickety you are, underside cant be seen and as long as the paints not peeling, will the other marks polish out?


Thats what im thinking, its in for a stage 3 machine correction in March so i think that would sort it. 
But then on the other hand i don't like doing things my half, thinking if im going to do it i should do it right :?

Tried to get a pic of the defects but its hard to show them right on a camera.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ask the guys doing your detail if they think it would polish out, if not then get them painted, when i did the mod on my last V6 I bought the skirts new so had to have them painted, funny enough also phantom black 
Next you should go for tye TTS/Sline rear bumper and 2.0ltr diffuser (same outlets as V6)


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Gogs, how does the sline bumper differ then? Looks like the same bar the diffuser.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

The Sline bumper has a lip around where the diffuser sits, also the towing eye is square on the Sline, the standard bumper is rounded as is the towing eye, it will flow the the skirts and TTS front, i did the whole lot then traded the car :-o

You can see it better on my TTS


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

gogs said:


> Ask the guys doing your detail if they think it would polish out, if not then get them painted, when i did the mod on my last V6 I bought the skirts new so had to have them painted, funny enough also phantom black
> Next you should go for tye TTS/Sline rear bumper and 2.0ltr diffuser (same outlets as V6)


Thats gorgeous! Found an immaculate sline rear bumper + reversing sensors local to me but in dakota grey plus the single exit diffuser. The seller says i can have it without the diffuser for £140 which i think is a pretty good buy at that. Its next on the tick list jogs 8) 
Cant have the sline skirts without the rest of the kit, all the lines flow so well when its done properly.


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

I hate having to park on the drive next to my old mans TT (black edition). Heres a side by side Ian, again a subtle difference which makes a big change to the whole look of the car.


Untitled by a.challinor, on Flickr


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I paid £55 for my TTS bumper, no damage, just needed painting  rear diffuser i bought new at £135


----------



## Nikos3008 (Feb 12, 2012)

are the tts/s line side skirts larger than standard so make the car look like its lower? or does the lip on them make them look lower? i really want to do this mod the car looks unfinished without them!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

AlexV6 said:


> I hate having to park on the drive next to my old mans TT (black edition). Heres a side by side Ian, again a subtle difference which makes a big change to the whole look of the car.
> 
> 
> Untitled by a.challinor, on Flickr


Cheers Alex and gogs, I see it now.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Don't think they ate any lower, definitely wider at the bottom, it makes a big difference to the look of the car

You can see the flow from the front bumper along the skirts in this pic of my TTS


----------



## Nikos3008 (Feb 12, 2012)

gorgeous mate need that front bumper and side skirts in my life. the v6 is a beautifcal car cant belive it didn't get the styling of the tts like with the mk1 it had the same styling of the QS


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

Finally got around to getting Airride fitted to the TT. 
Running Airlift v2 management, Airlift performance front struts and slam rears. All of it was supplied and fitted by the lads at OnlyChargedDubs, highly recommend them to anyone.

Well happy with the set up, ride comfort has surprised me with how comfy it is when its at my driving height. I know its not everyones cup of tea but it really is a brilliant suspension set up, handles amazing and there will be no problem throwing it around a track and the best part being able to obviously lay it out on the floor and see everyone looking at it confused as to how i drive it that low :lol:

Big thanks to my main man and trusty TT advisor Neil for helping me with it all (more persuasion than help :lol.


IMG_9271 by a.challinor, on Flickr


IMG_9278 by a.challinor, on Flickr


IMG_9272 by a.challinor, on Flickr


IMG_9280 by a.challinor, on Flickr

More updates to follow soon 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Not a fan of the bags but your TT looks well 8) ..suppose it's a VEE thang..
Steve


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)

Amazing how much difference its made to the look of the car.


----------



## California3.2Quattro (Nov 27, 2014)

AlexV6 said:


> Managed to grab these on ebay for just £65, bargain.
> Should be delivered tomorrow, sline skirts have always been a priority, only a subtle difference but makes a big change to the look of the whole car.


Gonna have to keep an eye out for those as well. Did you end up putting them on without a repaint? They look good in your latest pics.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Dam, wish I joined you in the air department, but the exhaust was a must, it sounds so good! Maybe round early summer I'll pull my finger out  I want to get my paintwork done I think first, first bit of sunlight we have had today while my car have been clean and it looks dreadful chips and scratches all over [LOUDLY CRYING FACE] tip for anyone to not buy a black car in the winter as they seem to be hidden

Thumbs up on the car mate, looking well, but I can't help but notice the s line skirts are much lower than the front and rear bumper, are they lower than standard ?


----------



## therock (Oct 15, 2006)

that looks so cool .,what does something like that cost to do


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I would have thought £2500 at least.


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

California3.2Quattro said:


> AlexV6 said:
> 
> 
> > Managed to grab these on ebay for just £65, bargain.
> ...


Yeah fitted them without repaint, a quick machine polish pulled most of the defects out. Just keep an eye on ebay a good pair like this will pop up now and again.



legend139 said:


> Dam, wish I joined you in the air department, but the exhaust was a must, it sounds so good! Maybe round early summer I'll pull my finger out  I want to get my paintwork done I think first, first bit of sunlight we have had today while my car have been clean and it looks dreadful chips and scratches all over [LOUDLY CRYING FACE] tip for anyone to not buy a black car in the winter as they seem to be hidden
> 
> Thumbs up on the car mate, looking well, but I can't help but notice the s line skirts are much lower than the front and rear bumper, are they lower than standard ?


Yeah the exhaust was well worth it mate it sounds epic! You will have to have a play with the air at lunch wed or something. I think thats just the shape of the TT mate as far as im aware the sline skirts arent any lower, if they are its by a fraction.



therock said:


> that looks so cool .,what does something like that cost to do


Prices can really vary depending on what system you go for, kits start from around £1500 all the way up to £3000+


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

ian222 said:


> I would have thought £2500 at least.


It's a custom kind of thing, Alex and I have both picked and chose at different specs away from "off the shelf" kits.

Far better all round that way. Think we've both got seamless tanks for no ugly weld lines, and the AZ compressor for super quick refil times and reliability. Plus a vaiair sounds like its shaking itself to bits compared to the hum of the AZ.

£2500 just gets you started on a performance strut kit and V2 management.....

Being able to get anywhere, in any condition, at any pace - Priceless.


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

What he said ^^

Think airlift need to employ you for advertising and promoting their products Neil haha your way too good at it :lol:


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

Went on a little photo session around Sheffield the other night 
































































More updates to follow soon 8)


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Looking sweet fella.

Did you have to remove any arb's to fit the suspension?


----------



## California3.2Quattro (Nov 27, 2014)

Looks very good, Alex.

So you added the side skirts, but didn't do anything to the front end? Not faulting you at all. Looks great that way. Still retains the V6 vibe. Helps me see that I may not need to mod my front end either. I do want to do some side skirts, however.

Also, thanks for the pic of how the ride looks with bluish side lights on the front end. Much better than the yellow at night. Thik I'll make that change myself.


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Just read this start to finish after stumbling across it on Instagram. FairPlay man, awesome build. Love everything you've done.

I think it needs updating though!


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

He said he was going to update it and he hasn't yet!


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

legend139 said:


> He said he was going to update it and he hasn't yet!


That's why I'm asking? :?

Following on insta there are some tasty updates which I'd like to read more about.


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

My bad on not keeping this updated, had a lot going off so not had much spare time, will update it all in the next few days with all the wheel specs and better pictures. 
Rota's should be on for the weekend


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Good lad! Photo session one night/day I'm saying!


----------



## jbradley608 (Jan 26, 2015)

AlexV6 said:


> Plastdipping under way
> 
> 
> IMG_6793 by a.challinor, on Flickr
> ...


Looks ace! Thinking of doing this to mine, did you use the plastidip primer before or did you just spray the plastidip straight onto the badge and chrome?

On the back rings did you lightly cut around the rings to remove the excess square you have on the paint work? How long does it take to dry?

Sorry for all the questions, i just dont want to get it wrong 

Thanks


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

jbradley608 said:


> AlexV6 said:
> 
> 
> > Plastdipping under way
> ...


Just cleaned the area and sprayed straight on mate, worked a treat. Took it off now because of personal preference but left it on the grill surround, looks ace, cant complain for the money.

To remove the excess its literally just as simple as peeling back the excess and it breaks clean as it gets to the badge. If that makes sense.

Search it on youtube there is loads of video tutorials. Really easy to do.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

It's easy to do mate.

On the back clean the area and just do a rough square around the badges. Mask and up bodywork around like Alex has done and spray light even coats to avoid pooling in the joints.

Don't need to do any cutting mate. The gap between the badge and the paintwork creates a gap when sprayed. So once it's dried you basically peel the excess off around the edges and inside of the badge. Note you need a fair amount of coats to peel he excess off easily. At least 5-6 coats min I'd say. Takes 5 10 minutes between light coats. And then last cost leave to dry over night.

Any overspray on panels can be removed by rubbing with a microfibres cloth. Also you can use a primer if you wish, but it's not needed as it'll cover it with a few coats. Only need a primer if your going from black to white etc.. As it'll show under


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Dam beat me to it!


----------



## jbradley608 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thank you AlexV6 and Legend139   I have made the purchase ha, my grille is the same as Alex's but mine is grey, and would like to spray that as well, i have seen others have sprayed theres but how do i cover up whats behind without taking the grille off? is it easy enough to reach behind or do i have to stuff the gaps kind of situation?

Thanks


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

I oped for the $20 badges off of ebay, they said they don't fit, but i think it turned out well for me.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290961321439?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Those side skirts are so subtle and yet so sexy. i've been hunting for the MS Design body kit for my TT. 
I love the way yours sits on those bags, and the rims complement it really well. 
I opted for the $300 H&R Springs myself. <= Cheap mother f***** haha

Here is a pic of the MS Design kit on black, I want to know if they can make it orange for me to match my details or else, i could just change mine to match the skirts, which would be interesting too. I emailed the company but didnt get any answers yet. I ope they are still making this for our cars.


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

Teaser shot of the TT's new shoes. Will all be fitted in the next few days with pictures to follow. 8)

Untitled by a.challinor, on Flickr


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

We shall have to go out some point for some pictures mate when there fitted!


----------



## Nikos3008 (Feb 12, 2012)

I was thinking about getting some vey similar to these cant wait to see them when they are on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

Updated finally!!

So the TT is now sponsored by a detailing company called Auto Di Lusso detailing, it went in for a stage 3 correction just before UltimateDubs. Pictures really dont do it justice but it looks immaculate and the gloss is so deep 8) Cant recommend getting this done enough totally transformed the look the TT.


Untitled by a.challinor, on Flickr


Untitled by a.challinor, on Flickr

Got snapped leaving work the other day, Love how it sits at driving height.


Untitled by a.challinor, on Flickr


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

Now onto the wheels :roll: 
Been wanting some new wheels for a while now but could never find any that i really liked, so i've bought a set of Rota Grid Drifts as i knew i would like them and im yet to see a MK2 TT with them on. I know they aren't anything special and have been over done but i wanted them just to get me on my feet wheel wise until i find some others.

However saying that now ive seen them test fitted, i think i like them a lot more than i thought i would.

Spec:
Fronts: 19x8.5" ET38
Rears: 19x9.5" ET38

I was worried the offset and widths of the rears may just be too wide however after having a long chat and taking advice off of my good friend and trusty wheel whore Neil (Neil_audiTT) i went ahead and got them, and after test fitting, its definitely tight, but sits perfect! Luckily with Airride when i airrout it gives me a fair bit of natural camber which helps tuck the rears in ( just :roll: )

They are just in having paint at the moment, should be done in the next few days and then they will be on! I will update with much better photos and pictures of them fully fitted with tyres as soon as i can.

Pictures!

*Fronts:* (Currently in flat black but the front 2 are in the body shop at the moment getting matched to the rear Steel Grey)


Untitled by a.challinor, on Flickr

Got to love those V6 brakes!


Untitled by a.challinor, on Flickr


Untitled by a.challinor, on Flickr

*Rears:*


Untitled by a.challinor, on Flickr

(The back may need a touch of camber adding to tuck them in a tiny bit more)


Untitled by a.challinor, on Flickr


Untitled by a.challinor, on Flickr


Untitled by a.challinor, on Flickr


Untitled by a.challinor, on Flickr


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

I have to say those new wheels are really lovely. Even in matte black they worked well.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

They do look a lot better than even I thought they would.

We're just awesome aren't we alex :lol:










Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Love it mate, two awesome looking v6's.

Loving the shine on it, makes me wanna get it done.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Very nice looking V6's gents 

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

Rotas are finally on   

The rears (19x9.5 ET38) are a seriously tight fit but they fit with no added camber needed, just the natural camber from the airride helps them fit perfect.

Still thinking of having them done in a custom finish in the future, something like a metallic anthracite centre with polished lips. But for now im well happy, and had nothing but positive feedback on them, i know they wont be too everyones tastes on here.


----------



## Janice (Jul 3, 2012)

Alex, car looks awesome! Can I ask - did you change the rear shocks as well when you got your airlift in? Only reason I ask; my left rear shock(original) is under performing, so looking to change both. I have an airlift system in as well and I know I'll not get a shock that's designed for that sort of use however; a lot of the shortened shocks state for 40mm lowering at most...do you know of any particulars that would be suited to our slammed use??


----------



## DreTT (Nov 1, 2009)

AlexV6 said:


> I hate having to park on the drive next to my old mans TT (black edition). Heres a side by side Ian, again a subtle difference which makes a big change to the whole look of the car.
> 
> 
> Untitled by a.challinor, on Flickr


Silly question mate, but will the rear diffuser from a 2011 fit straight onto the rear bumper of the V6? I also have a 3.2, and was just wondering if I have to replace the whole bumper to improve the look?!


----------



## Dalloway (May 5, 2015)

Beautiful car mate! Wouldn't have it that low if it was mine but each to their own! looking forward to more updates!


----------



## raugusto (Dec 15, 2011)

very nice setup.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

DreTT said:


> AlexV6 said:
> 
> 
> > I hate having to park on the drive next to my old mans TT (black edition). Heres a side by side Ian, again a subtle difference which makes a big change to the whole look of the car.
> ...


Depends on the rear bumpers. There is the normal bumper then there is the S-Line/TTS bumper. Diffusers fit one or the other but not both. Make sure the rear bumpers look the same and they should fit.


----------



## DreTT (Nov 1, 2009)

Blaylock1988 said:


> DreTT said:
> 
> 
> > AlexV6 said:
> ...


I have the standard bumper on my 2008 3.2, so I was hoping to replace just the standard diffuser for the s line (twin pipe) or tts one. I'm not sure it will fit from looking at the picture.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

It wont fit, you'll need a tts/sline bumper of you want to fit that diffuser/valance or buy the Audi sports diffuser for the V6, its nice

This is my old V6 with a 2.0l tfsi diffuser and TTS rear bumper










Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

What gogs said 8)

Its my next job on the to do list.


----------



## DreTT (Nov 1, 2009)

gogs said:


> It wont fit, you'll need a tts/sline bumper of you want to fit that diffuser/valance or buy the Audi sports diffuser for the V6, its nice
> 
> This is my old V6 with a 2.0l tfsi diffuser and TTS rear bumper
> 
> ...


Perfect; cheers mate!

Will definitely be picking one of these up!


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

AlexV6 said:


> What gogs said 8)
> 
> Its my next job on the to do list.


Both our end tt results are going end up being the same! Ahah get it done sunshine!


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

love this car been following it on instagram for a while now, are s line skirts the same as rs skirts or are they all different.had been thinking about getting an rs set at some stage but if s line are pretty much the same and a lot cheeper its the better option lol


----------



## tt-ho (Aug 26, 2010)

car is looking sick! wheels are great as well. wish I went with air lol. what size tires did you end up going with?

any pics of what you have your normal driving height at?


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

tt-ho said:


> car is looking sick! wheels are great as well. wish I went with air lol. what size tires did you end up going with?
> 
> any pics of what you have your normal driving height at?


Cheers man  I love air to bits but I've had a few issues. Its great but when it goes wrong its so frustrating especially with how much it costs.

Im running 215/35 on the 8.5 and 225/35 on the 9.5. I wanted slight stretch but not too much and I'm really happy with how it sit, would never of been able to run the 9.5 ET38 rears without stretch.

Not really got a good picture of my driving height. This is the only picture I've got of my lower ride height (the one I'm always driving round with :roll: ) Will try get you some better pictures later on today mate.

Untitled by Alex Challinor, on Flickr


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

Nothing really to update with on the TT. Going away on holiday on Saturday for 2weeks so my bank account has been bled dry and the TT has been put on the back burner [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Went out for a play in the V6s the other night with Connor (Legend139) and got plenty of hooning drive by footage :twisted: Will get all the footage together and posted up on youtube soon. EarPorn for any 3.2 V6 Lover!

A few iPhone snaps

Ttforum by Alex Challinor, on Flickr

Ttforum by Alex Challinor, on Flickr

Ttforum by Alex Challinor, on Flickr

Few snaps from local meets and what not from over the past few weeks.

Stock shoes vs The Rotas

Untitled by Alex Challinor, on Flickr

Neil my trusty TT oracle and our bagged V6s

Untitled by Alex Challinor, on Flickr

Untitled by Alex Challinor, on Flickr

Natural home for the TT

Ttforum by Alex Challinor, on Flickr

Ttforum by Alex Challinor, on Flickr

Ttforum by Alex Challinor, on Flickr

Ttforum by Alex Challinor, on Flickr

Ttforum by Alex Challinor, on Flickr


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

Had dreaded rear bag rub. Was no fault of mine or the company who fitted it, turns out after I've looked into it Airlift have advertised the Kits wrong on their website and have made separate kits for the TTS and TTRS MK2s, but forgotten that you can also got the standard MK2 in FWD and Quattro and assumed they take the same kit. Which is very wrong :evil:

Pictures..










Its been catching on the subframe when running low pressures, luckily its been spotted soon before it blew.










The fix was to have a rear bag spacers fitted that leaves the back end sitting higher when aired out [smiley=bigcry.gif], this is only a temporary fix until Airlift send out the correct parts. But luckily the team at OnlyChargedDubs have jumped on the case and got the rear sat right again 8) (Before and After below) Only subtle but makes a big difference to the look when aired out.


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

I have been slacking on keeping this project updated. Mainly because the past few months haven't been very productive other than taking the TT to a few shows. Heres a few pictures from the past couple of months.

Untitled by Alex Challinor, on Flickr

Untitled by Alex Challinor, on Flickr

Took the TT on a rolling road day and it surprised me to say the least. Made 262Bhp with just the cobra sport catback :lol:

Untitled by Alex Challinor, on Flickr

Untitled by Alex Challinor, on Flickr

Then it was time for the winter prep, it got a light machine polish and then fully waxed and sealed up.

Untitled by Alex Challinor, on Flickr

Untitled by Alex Challinor, on Flickr

Rotas are off for the winter and standard shoes back on

Untitled by Alex Challinor, on Flickr


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

Finally got my hands on a facelift TTS/S-Line front end, been after one for a while and one came up on ebay that i couldn't let go. Just need an RS grille and fog surrounds/lower grilles to finish it off.

Then its going in for a full front end respray as its covered in stone chips. Will look immaculate once thats all done 8)

Untitled by Alex Challinor, on Flickr


----------



## A_d_a_m (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm liking where this is going.

Adam


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

Finally got all of the bits together for the TTS/S-line front bumper. Just need to get an RS grill and then it can go off for paint and fitting.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

You've got to cut the centre cross section off to fit a RS grill

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

Don't the reps fit without cutting?


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

ReTTro fit said:


> You've got to cut the centre cross section off to fit a RS grill
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Waiting until i get the grill until i chop it out mate, thanks for heads up anyway.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

lordlee said:


> Don't the reps fit without cutting?


No mate, neither do the genuine ones, the RS bumber is a different construction

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Lol at the dog . Just the face of, Alex what the hell is a bumper doing in the dining room.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Amazing progress, car looks great


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

great working loving where its going. got a rs grill there for xmas so looking forward to getting it on with the new bumper too


----------



## raugusto (Dec 15, 2011)

nice car, love these wheels.


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

Facelift front bumper finally fitted plus RS Grill. Love how much its transformed the look of the whole car. Couple of pictures of it fresh fitted and a few from the first show of the season Ultimate Dubs.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

When you pulling your finger out to get the rear bumper done then Alex, seen as that's all that is missing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nails (Mar 16, 2016)

I've been telling myself I won't be modifying this car but after seeing the difference these kits make I'm definitely on the look out for them.
Car looks great mate.


----------



## Stu69 (Feb 9, 2017)

just a quick question on the Cobra non-res catback... does it produce any cabin drone?


----------



## Venom (May 18, 2018)

AlexV6 said:


> The fix was to have a rear bag spacers fitted that leaves the back end sitting higher when aired out [smiley=bigcry.gif], this is only a temporary fix until Airlift send out the correct parts. But luckily the team at OnlyChargedDubs have jumped on the case and got the rear sat right again 8) (Before and After below) Only subtle but makes a big difference to the look when aired out.


Hi Alex,

With regards to the rear airbags, what did Only Charged Dubs do to get the back end sitting a little lower?
Did they add the spacer on the top and did you remove the bump stops on the rear shocks?


----------

